

Clojure for non-Lisp programmers - martythemaniak
http://www.moxleystratton.com/article/clojure/for-non-lisp-programmers

======
mseebach
That's great. Now, for the hacker-angle on the piece: How do I use this to do
something useful in way that's smarter than how I'd do it in Python or Java?

And no, I don't consider an algorithm to calculate a Fibonacci sequence
particularly useful.

~~~
jefffoster
Use agents (<http://clojure.org/agents>) and write an implementation of a ray
tracer that uses many cores.

------
lhorie
That's a fairly old article, but I think it's a pretty good introduction to
get your feet in Clojure wet if you don't have a Lisp background (at least, it
was useful to me).

I also bought the Programming Clojure book from Pragprog last night. Would
anyone be interested in a review? (once I read it)

~~~
swolchok
Isn't it early for a review?
<http://www.pragprog.com/titles/shcloj/programming-clojure> seems to indicate
that the book is still "in beta".

~~~
lhorie
Yes, it is in beta, but afaik it's also the only book about Clojure available
and I could not find any meaningful discussions (or even synopses) about it
before I bought.

Supposedly the final version is due in May anyways and I can always update my
review since I'll get access to the final book for free once it's out.

